# Stash-storing ideas...



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

This will give you some ideas 

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/040108_a.asp

 My favorite is "Gender Games" :shocked:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

When we first moved into the condo, we have fewer closets than the last house. So my fiber stuff kind of piled up in the living room next to the television cabinet.

Here is my craft frame, my bag with a backstrap loom, the Cricket loom on a table, the empty Cricket box, bags of yarn, and boxes of stuff. Big mess!











So we went to IKEA and bought this 8 hole shelf unit for about $70. Then we bought six fabric baskets for $30. All the yarn and stuff went into the baskets. The Cricket loom on the folding table is just off to the left. The empty Cricket box is going to the outside storage unit.

This shelf unit has been a great place to organize yarns, hide tools and books. Even though the Cricket still sits out on the folding table when in use, having the other items out of sight is a big improvement. The craft frame hides behind the shelf unit when not in use.

We left the upper two holes open for displaying knick knacks. The top is good for displaying pictures.

This was definitely worth the expense. Having the extra storage in the condo is great. I like having it next to the television so I can grab stuff when I find myself with empty hands.

So that's it for now!
Have a good day! 

from my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/06/shelf-help.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!!! Cute and clever!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I liked the paint can idea! Actually it reminded me of some storage thing I saw - they nailed paint cans (through the bottom) to the wall, no lid. You can fill the inside with yarn, and the handle hangs below and you can loop stuff (skeins?) there as well as drape things over the top.

On a farm, you can't hide anything in a toolbox or a box of hose clamps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love the clever ways folks have of hiding yarn stashes!! Thankfully, I don't have to hide it.

Frazzle, the idea with the paint cans is a Great One!! I may have to employ that since I have more wall space than closet space ... and DH is a professional handyman!

Franco, love the shelving unit and baskets. We don't have an IKEA closer than 2 hours from us, but Super Walmart had these closet storage units for about $8 each. They're 12" across


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Picture of the pain can thing here.


----------

